# For those feeding Evo or anything by Natura...



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Some bad news...
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9FGP1IG0.htm
http://www.pginvestor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=104574&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422726&highlight=


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah. It depressed me, too. Natura is a line I have always thought very highly of.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Fifteen years ago or so I got a puppy and raised her on Iams because it was considered to be a good quality food. I wouldn't feed it now.

Ronan was on Evo for a while - one of the few foods that put weight on him with reasonable portion size when he was really thin. Pricey, but worth it. 

Is it too much to hope that Evo won't head down the path to crap? Or am I living in a fantasy?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> ... Is it too much to hope that Evo won't head down the path to crap? Or am I living in a fantasy?



Let's just say that I hope your hope is justified (although I have almost no reason for hope, based on observations of good product lines acquired by giant conglomerates).


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, heard this morning and it pretty much ruined my day.  Which sucks, because California Natural just came out with a limited ingredient grain free line with chicken, lamb, and venison which sounded amazing for dogs who need it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Let's just say that I hope your hope is justified (although I have almost no reason for hope, based on observations of good product lines acquired by giant conglomerates).


Sorry ladies, but "hope" is against company policy


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*sigh* Really makes me want to create my own food line (including appropriate veterinary diets) and NOT SELL OUT TO THE MAN. ](*,) This is also particularly upsetting because two out my four dogs don't do well on raw (my oldest doesn't digest the bones as well as he used to and the youngest has on and off again diarrhea). Maybe we'll have to go the homecooked route after I go buy as many bags as I can before the good stuff will likely go away...


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to raw now....they will probably weaken the ingredients like every major holding company does to increase profits.:sad:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Theres still some good kibble out there. I still am doing rotational even with our new pup.

This month we did a newer kibble called 'Rotations', Eagle Pack, Innova, Evo was in the list but proctor and gamble geez that sucks. Might as well start feeding the dogs mcdonalds.

of course I start to forget who owns who nowadays but there are still some good companies in the americas who use quality products.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

That truly sucks...gonna have to keep a close on on the ingredient list now to see if they cheap out...all my dogs are on Innova or Evo.I've thougth about raw but feeding 4 large dogs (smallest is 65 lbs and largest 105) was just as expensive as the kibble.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

thumbs down.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!! So sad. I too am going to go and buy as many bags as I can afford before the transaction is complete. Hopefully Instinct, a comparable product won't sell out also. I also like


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Fifteen years ago or so I got a puppy and raised her on Iams because it was considered to be a good quality food. I wouldn't feed it now.
> 
> I am feeding my pups Iams at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Fathi Shahin said:


> leslie cassian said:
> 
> 
> > Fifteen years ago or so I got a puppy and raised her on Iams because it was considered to be a good quality food. I wouldn't feed it now.
> ...


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I heard about this a few days ago - what a bummer.

Someone on another forum just posted this, not sure if it's true or not, but for those currently feeding Natura brands it's worth checking into.

"Just a warning to people who feed this food, P&G has up to 6 months to change the labels on the bags after an ingredient change."


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> leslie cassian said:
> 
> 
> > Fifteen years ago or so I got a puppy and raised her on Iams because it was considered to be a good quality food. I wouldn't feed it now.
> ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> thumbs down.


Absolutely.....when I read the "these foods with complement our Iams and Eukanueba foods" my gut dropped.....you know they will go to cheaper, substandard ingredients now. 

Glad that I feed raw.....although I do feed Wellness Core when I travel....and the dogs also do well on Nutro Lamb and Rice for some WEIRD reason.....


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

someone on another list said:


> The buyout of Natura (makers of Innova, California Natural, Evo, Karma,etc) by Proctor and Gamble is not a done deal!
> 
> I just called and spoke to someone at Natura. She said that if we want to make a difference, we need to flood them with emails and phone calls. They are listening.
> Email is: [email protected] com
> ...


our house just sent an email...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I got a letter from my manager as a Natura student rep today. Not sure if I can share all the contents, but they did say the reason for the sale was that the owners/founders are in their 70s and wish to retire. P&G are acquiring their manufacturing facilities in Nebraska and California. The current management team at Natura will stay in place, which I suppose is good news. No word on if formulations will change. I can understand the owners wanting to retire, just wish it would have remained a privately held company with a similar progressive vision. :-(


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Fathi Shahin;189827
I am feeding my pups Iams at the moment.
Just wondering what has happened to them that you wouldn't feed it to your dogs.
I am actually not the happeist with it. I was gonna change to iams natural.
Anyfeedback would be great thanks.
Also what are your thoughts on the other brands e.g Eukanuba and Royal Canin ?
Iams said:


> Hi Fathi,
> 
> You have the greatest dehydrated raw food in the world in Oz
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I got a letter from my manager as a Natura student rep today. Not sure if I can share all the contents, but they did say the reason for the sale was that the owners/founders are in their 70s and wish to retire. P&G are acquiring their manufacturing facilities in Nebraska and California. The current management team at Natura will stay in place, which I suppose is good news. No word on if formulations will change. I can understand the owners wanting to retire, just wish it would have remained a privately held company with a similar progressive vision. :-(



So??? Anyone up for partnering on a dog food business to keep it the way it is?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like the decision for the final sale will go through in a month, so we'd need a grassroots effort to do so! ;-)


----------



## Chris Noxwell (Feb 26, 2010)

I have always used and thought very highly of EVO........I have faith in P&G and EVO.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

that sucks. i read something about a few days ago. i liked keeping EVO around for my dogs few kibble meals a week. makes it easier to get him to eat kibble when we travel.

i have no faith at all in PG's ability to maintain the current quality of the natura foods even if they do keep the natura management on staff. Even if they initally contiune production the same as its been it will only be a matter of time before PG starts exerting its influence on the Natura lines.


----------



## Noah Gaboriault (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been following this both here and on another site, disappointed in Natura but not really set on my own response beyond that. I saw this somewhere else and figured I'd post it for anyone here that might be interested:

*Subject: Natura and P&G- not a done deal yet! 

The buyout of Natura (makers of Innova, California Natural, Evo, Karma,etc) by Proctor and Gamble is not a done deal! 

I just called and spoke to someone at Natura. She said that if we want to make a difference, we need to flood them with emails and phone calls. They are listening. 
Email is: [email protected] com 
Phone is: (800) 532-7261 

We can make a difference!!*

Would be a serious shame, to say the least, to lose these products; Natura is saying that they will operate as a separate business unit for the foreseeable future, but that's not a guarantee that the products aren't going to suffer with P&G providing them resources.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, been researching and found a dehydrated raw that looks really good, a little pricy, but not as bad as some of the other comparable kibble I was looking at instead of EVO.
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/comparing-our-foods/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OK, been researching and found a dehydrated raw that looks really good, a little pricy, but not as bad as some of the other comparable kibble I was looking at instead of EVO.
> http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/comparing-our-foods/



Connie and others here are big fans of Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

I subscribe to Whole Dog Journal just for their pet food reviews. They do not have advertisements so are not biased in their product reviews. They have had Innova and EVO in their favorable list based on content and openness to inspection. If I recall correctly they also listed that these products do not use any food sourced from China.

None of the Iams or Eukanuba products make the list. Which does not bode well for the acquisition by P&G. I do not use their products based on content, but if they do purchase Natura I will no longer purchase them based on the animal testing and corporate purchasing policies. I had stopped feeding kibble prior to the deaths relating to melamine additives. But the lists of food manufacturers using the same suppliers was pretty extensive.

If you really want to be informed about what you are feeding your dogs, you have to do the research. Whole Dog Journal is a great resource, also Pet Food Politics by Marion Nestle which has the whole story about the pet food recalls. It will make you think about what you are feeding your animals as well as what we are eating and how they are actually linked. And "Food Pets Die For: Shocking Facts About Pet Food." By Ann N. Martin

I felt comfortable using Innova and EVO products as a back up food, but I will go back to Honest Kitchen for a travel food. I generally feed raw, but that's a difficult thing to do when traveling. 

I actually started researching what was in dog food after reading the label on Eukanuba Low Residue Dry Food for my male dog who was having chronic diarrehea. It helped with the tummy problems, but he didn't want to eat it. So i started asking what was in it. Corn grits was the first ingredient (still is) and ethoxyquin was on the label twice (still there) which is a rubber hardener, pesticide and preservative made by Monsanto. I stopped feeding it when I read that there are links to cancer and reproductive issues in people and animals. Google ethoxyquin and decide for yourself. This is still in their food and this is why I will no longer buy Innova and Evo products if they are indeed purchased by P&G.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Connie and others here are big fans of Honest Kitchen.


Cool, thanks Bob! I will post a separate thread to hear what they have to say about it.


----------

